# internally geared 29er



## wastelandmanstan (Mar 4, 2009)

hey im cross threading this from the 29er section
hey has anyone tried internally geared hubs on a 29er? thinking about setting that up for trail touring purposes. i have been looking specifically at the alfine 8spd disc model, does anyone have any experience with this hub on a 29er?

thanks!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Yeah, I've been running an alfine disc hub on a Monocog 29er. See here: http://monumentallyafflicted.blogspot.com/2009/03/what-do-we-have-here-my-planned-race.html for details. I like it so far...


----------



## wastelandmanstan (Mar 4, 2009)

oh nice, i realy like the monocog. how does the alfine hold up on trails? does it feel "solid"?


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

wastelandmanstan said:


> oh nice, i realy like the monocog. how does the alfine hold up on trails? does it feel "solid"?


So far, yes, but I don't have enough miles to make any valuable recommendation. I probably only have about 100 miles on the bike in the past couple weeks. Time will tell, but perusing the boards, it looks like the Alfine is quite durable.


----------



## wheezee (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm using a Rohloff on my 29er. I have nothing but praise for it so far.

(I would say that, it cost a fortune)


----------



## montclairbobbyb (Aug 4, 2003)

*Alfine on a Monkey 29er*



wastelandmanstan said:


> hey has anyone tried internally geared hubs on a 29er?


I just laced up an Alfine SGS501 hub to a Stans ZTR Flow rim (36 hole), and am running it on my fully-rigid Karate Monkey (otherwise set up for SS).

IT IS AWESOME!! I've ridden it at 2 very hilly, rocky places in Central Jersey (Sourland and Chimney Rock)... I'm running a 32t chainring, and a 23t cog in the rear. 1st gear is about as low as the granny on my derailleured (Niner) 29er hardtail.

I'm a 6' 1" / 230 Clydesdale, and I actually like to climb... I am concerned that I might trash the internals, but was encouraged by reading Baker's blog (THANKS!!!) and hearing his experiences (running a big cog in the rear).

So far so good.
(Note: It's not a Rohloff, but hopefully this will prove that you may not NEED a Rohloff to do serious off-road riding with an IG hub)

Peace,
BB


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

YES!

I have been running an Alfine on my Black Sheep 29er since October, and it has been great. I didn't ride as much as I would have liked over the winter, but ski season is over and I am riding again. Everything set up very easily, and has been working great. I don't have thousands of miles on mine yet, but so far so good. Now that the trails are drying out, I am going back to singlespeed, but I will be using the Alfine for some endurance races later this year, a 3 day stage race and probably a solo 24 hour as well. Also, I am using the same chainring and cog for my SS and Alfine setup, so I can switch between the 2 in a couple of minutes, very handy! I am in NY, so my riding is very technical with lots of steep ups and downs and lots of logs, rocks and roots, so I am geared pretty low, 34x24. I definately recommend you give it a try.

Good luck,
Mark


----------



## cantdecide (Jan 20, 2005)

BikeNY,

What do you do with your shifter cable when you go from alfine to SS? Is it easy? What rear hub are you using for SS?

Vassago JW with alfine ordered today... was thinking I could do what you do if I feel the need to try singlespeeding.

Thanks, Tom


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

cantdecide said:


> BikeNY,
> 
> What do you do with your shifter cable when you go from alfine to SS? Is it easy? What rear hub are you using for SS?
> 
> ...


Hi Tom,

Sorry I did not reply sooner, but just noticed your post. I remove the shifter and cable as a unit, and obviously replace the wheel as well. I run a full length cable and use cable guides that do not require any zip-ties. The below picture should give you an idea of the cable guides I used. I unhook the cable from the hub, remove the cable/housing from all of the guides, remove the right grip (Lock-on ergon) and brake lever and then remove the shifter, put the brake lever and grip back on, remove Alfine hub, and install SS wheel (Hope SS hub). As I said before, I use the same size cog on my SS and Alfine wheels so I do not have to adjust chain tension when switching. Let me know if you have any other questions, and good luck with the Vassago!

Mark


----------



## cantdecide (Jan 20, 2005)

*Alfine and SS*

Thanks, BikeNY. I don't know what the JW's cable guides look like... but presuming they are slotted should make it possible. Your bike looks great. I like that rear tire. Chad at Red Barn still hasn't found me an Alfine.... Shimano told him May 6, a week or so ago.


----------



## tommyjay (Feb 18, 2006)

bikeny said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Sorry I did not reply sooner, but just noticed your post. I remove the shifter and cable as a unit, and obviously replace the wheel as well. I run a full length cable and use cable guides that do not require any zip-ties. The below picture should give you an idea of the cable guides I used. I unhook the cable from the hub, remove the cable/housing from all of the guides, remove the right grip (Lock-on ergon) and brake lever and then remove the shifter, put the brake lever and grip back on, remove Alfine hub, and install SS wheel (Hope SS hub). As I said before, I use the same size cog on my SS and Alfine wheels so I do not have to adjust chain tension when switching. Let me know if you have any other questions, and good luck with the Vassago!
> 
> Mark


Mark,

That's a sweet-looking set-up!! I've been thinking of doing the same to my Niner One9 SS specific frame. If you don't mind, I've got a couple of questions for you:

(1) Does the Alfine only accept proprietary cogs of some sort, or will any cog (say a Surly 20t, for example) fit it?

(2) Any idea if it would cause an alignment issue that my rear caliper is set up for a 6-bolt rotor, while I'd be switching to a centerlock rotor on the Alfine?

I've put together a parts list for the wheel so far --- does it look like I'm missing anything?
- Alfine 8 spd hub
- no-turn washer set for vertical drop outs
- axle nuts
- 20t cog (same as I run on the single speed wheel)
- brake rotor
- Stan's Arch 29'er rim (with valve & tape)
- spokes and nipples TBD

Thanks!
tj.


----------



## montclairbobbyb (Aug 4, 2003)

*Alfine cogs and rotors*



tommyjay said:


> (1) Does the Alfine only accept proprietary cogs of some sort, or will any cog (say a Surly 20t, for example) fit it?
> 
> (2) Any idea if it would cause an alignment issue that my rear caliper is set up for a 6-bolt rotor, while I'd be switching to a centerlock rotor on the Alfine?
> 
> tj.


Tommy:

I'm running the max size (23t) cog on mine. It's a Nexus cog, virtually the same as the Alfine (but not nearly as nice as the Surly). I picked mine up from Harris Cyclery. I'm not 100% sure, but I don't believe a normal cassette cog like the Surly would work on this... but I WILL check tonight... The Alfine cog does have splines, has a concave/convex offset for chainline/clearance adjustment, and is held on by a spring clip.

I generally prefer 6-bolt rotors, but used the Shimano Centerlock for this hub (that is, without the converter.. it was just easier, and I had a Centerlock disc laying around)... It works just fine; didn't have to change a thing with my brake setup.

Mark:
Your Black Sheep is one SWEET ride...love the XTR crank. I'm guessing you can ride Debacle and Monster (at Blue) on that, no problem??... A few of us from Central Jersey may come up to ride Blue this Sunday.... I might even try out my 1x8 Karate Monkey (aka "Po Sheep")...



Peace,
BB


----------



## tommyjay (Feb 18, 2006)

Bobby

Thanks for the information! That set-up looks NICE! Can't wait to get a wheel built up!


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

tommyjay said:


> Mark,
> 
> That's a sweet-looking set-up!! I've been thinking of doing the same to my Niner One9 SS specific frame. If you don't mind, I've got a couple of questions for you:
> 
> ...


tj,

Here are some answers:

1: The Alfine (and all IGH hubs) use a special cog. They are made by Shimano, SRAM, and Sturmey Archer, and are commonly available from 14 to 23 teeth at places like Harris Cyclery and Bikeman. Although I am using a 24t which I bought at SJS cycles in the UK.

2: You shouldn't have any disc alignment issues with the disc brake. I have a centerlock disc on the Alfine and a Hope 6 bolt on my Hope SS hub, and they both work fine with my Hope Mono Mini caliper without adjustment.

3: Your list looks almost complete. The only thing I see missing is the 'cassette joint', which is where the cable attaches to the hub. It consists of I think 2 pieces, one metal and one plastic, that are attached to the hub after the cog is installed. BTW, the easiest and cheapest way to get all all the hub parts is with the 'Alfine small parts kit'. It includes the non-turn washers (for vertical and horizontal dropouts), cap nuts, cog snap-ring and the cassette joint. $14.95 from Bikeman: http://www.bikeman.com/HU7889.html. Oh yeah, you will also need a shifter, either grip (http://www.bikeman.com/LD6088.html) or rapidfire (http://www.bikeman.com/LD5705.html). I use the rapidfire and have been happy with it. It is certainly not XTR quality, but it works.

Good luck!
Mark


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

montclairbobbyb said:


> Tommy:
> 
> I'm running the max size (23t) cog on mine. It's a Nexus cog, virtually the same as the Alfine (but not nearly as nice as the Surly). I picked mine up from Harris Cyclery. I'm not 100% sure, but I don't believe a normal cassette cog like the Surly would work on this... but I WILL check tonight... The Alfine cog does have splines, has a concave/convex offset for chainline/clearance adjustment, and is held on by a spring clip.
> 
> ...


BB,

There is actually a 24t cog avaialable, the only place I could find one is SJS Cycles in the UK. I bought 2, and shipping wasn't bad.

And yes, I ride at Blue Mt. pretty often, in fact I was there on Monday. Trails were in great shape. I am not sure when the last time you rode there was, but part of the Monster had to be re-routed. There was apparantly an issue with property lines, but it has been re-routed and is better than ever. Definately bring the Monkey if make the trip, the big wheels really help roll over all of the 'stuff'!

Mark


----------



## tommyjay (Feb 18, 2006)

Mark,

Thanks for all the info!! I am getting stoked already and I haven't even started ordering parts!


----------



## mountaingoatepics (Jan 30, 2004)

Whoot Whoot!! My local shop is getting ready to order the parts to build me a Alfine/ Stan's Flow 29er wheel. Can't wait to try it here in the High Altitude of the Colorado Rockies on my Soma Juice. Probably start with a 20 tooth cog as I was used to running a 1x9 before


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

My alfine was just shipped today! I just need to get the LBS to build my wheels now. Sadly they tried for 3 months to get me one and couldn't. I get a call, a week after I told them I was getting one from Harris, saying my hub came in. I don't know why they didn't cancel my original order. Sorry LBS guys, just a week too late. I'd feel bad but 3 months is long enough to wait with no ETA from their suppliers. 

Drew


----------



## alpka (Aug 20, 2007)

Bump-how are the IGH's holding up?


----------



## montclairbobbyb (Aug 4, 2003)

*How the IGHs holdin up?*

Mine is holdin up just fine... I've ridden it for a few weeks, and it's handled everything I would normally ride, with flying colors... I really like this hub. There has been an occasional grinding of gears when inadvertently shifting under load without lightening up... but that's to be expected... I just love the way it shifts... silent and smooth... I am REALLY tempted to throw this on my favorite frame, (my Niner MCR with an On-One fixed chain tensioner)... but I'm almost afraid I won't want to switch back. It's a blast on my Karate Monkey, I think I'll leave it alone...

Peace,
BB


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

alpka said:


> Bump-how are the IGH's holding up?


I ride a Rohloff. They are known for holding up exceptionally well. I've only got about 1500 miles on mine. I can't say much about the longevity but I can say I've noticed it's shifting better and running smoother as it ages.


----------



## Ramjet-SS (Dec 7, 2005)

I have a Pugs with Alfine with a 22 tooth and I am 230 lbs it seems to be solid and holding up so far time will tell I bought it used here so I have no idea how many miles were on it before I bought it. Pugs is all off road I really like the setup so far.

I also run a Rohloff on my Titius Racer X 29 ti. Rock solid but I only have about 275 miles and it seems to be getting smoother as everyone experiences here.

I really like the internally geared hubs and the weight is really not that big of deal as I am a recreational rider and part time competitor.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

alpka said:


> Bump-how are the IGH's holding up?


Alfine w/ probably ~500 miles and some terribly disgusting mud riding seems to be fine.

Nexus with a couple seasons of mostly snow/mud riding seems like it needs a lube/overhaul. Shifting is fine, but it sounds like I have a rusty chain or something. Nothing terrible, but a bit nosier than previously and the cranks definitely turn when the bike is rolled forward.


----------



## Thorsteenster (Feb 1, 2011)

Resurrection!!

Any more updates, success stories, or tales of failure in a 29er?


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Thorsteenster said:


> Resurrection!!
> 
> Any more updates, success stories, or tales of failure in a 29er?


No failures. Just success. Still cranking out the miles on my Rohloff. I got an Alfine 8, too. I can't seem to kill it either. Next on my list is an Alfine 11.


----------



## Thorsteenster (Feb 1, 2011)

Sweet! Yeah I'll wait for the 11, I'm building a 29er over the next several months, bit by bit, piece by piece......
This is definitely going on the list!


----------



## silvermtb69 (Jan 27, 2009)

I really enjoy riding with the Alfine. I have had it on a Spot SS steel frame, Salsa Dos Niner, and now have it on a Turner Sultan. Most people mistake it for a single speed and most people are very suprised to find out it is an IGH. Very quiet but a little heavy.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Thorsteenster said:


> Sweet! Yeah I'll wait for the 11, I'm building a 29er over the next several months, bit by bit, piece by piece......
> This is definitely going on the list!


Based on my knowledge and experience, I think the Alfine 11 is going to be the best hub for most people. It's moderately priced, smooth as silk, has a nice gear range, has nice gear spacing, and, unless there is some unforseen glitch, it should be durable enough for mountain biking.


----------



## Gary McCray (Feb 2, 2011)

I just got a Trek Fisher Marlin 29er (Rig frame) with the express thought of putting a handspun alfine 8 speed wheel on it. Its a shame I'm having so much fun with it as a single speed. Didn't expect that. 

Anyway, I have the hanspun wheel plus all the assorted Alfine stuff on its way here now and I will be making up a fast swap setup so I can switch from single speed to gear hub relatively painlessly. 

I like the ride and feel of the Marlin 29er hard tail better than my 26" Full suspension Canondale Jekyll Lefty and am looking forward to having the Alfine option. (Do wish I could stuff the Lefty fork on to the Marlin though, unfortunately no way).

I also really don't like derailleurs. Adjustment is tricky and continuous and they are fragile.

I'll post again after I have the Alfine setup up and running.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Gary McCray said:


> Its a shame I'm having so much fun with it as a single speed. Didn't expect that.
> 
> Anyway, I have the hanspun wheel plus all the assorted Alfine stuff on its way here now and I will be making up a fast swap setup so I can switch from single speed to gear hub relatively painlessly.


I recently picked up a slightly used Lenz Milk Money to set up as a full suspension chaintensionerless internal gear hub bike. The bike came as a singlespeed so I thought I'd give singlespeeding a shot before adding the internal gear hub. As it turns out, I too am having a lot of fun SSing.

If it's any consulation, I think you'll find the Alfine so silky smooth that it feels like an adjustable SS bike. Of course the hub is a lot heavier but you really won't notice that until you go to lift the rear wheel up off the ground.

I'm looking forward to seeing your build and reading your ride report.


----------



## sparky909 (Jan 19, 2011)

This thread has sealed the deal for me! I am building a Fisticuff up for a commuter/monstercross/trailer-the-kids bike and the Alfine 8 seems like a good choice. I am glad to hear it has held up to abuse over the years. I am still contemplating a SS 29er.....


----------



## dogthomson (Feb 10, 2011)

I must admit, I really like the idea of an Alfine equipped 29er. I can't abide fettling gears, so I reckon hub gears would be perfect for me.

Hmmm...


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

I tried the Rohloff on my 29'r. 









I didn't like it. Nothing against the Rohloff, I just didn't like the weight.









I replaced it with a CK single speed hub and now I'm happy. Two 26" SS polo bikes (one for grass, one for hardcourt) a single speed 29'r and a 1x9 29'r commuter in the paddock now. Seemed silly to have two geared 29r bikes.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

finger51 said:


> I tried the Rohloff on my 29'r.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really nice Retrotec/Inglis!!!


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> That's a really nice Retrotec/Inglis!!!


More shots here


----------

